# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  BuddyRey has left us

## Dianne

Just wanted the Forums to know that BuddyRey aka Philip Barrett Reynolds left this world today at the age of 31.    He introduced me to Ron Paul and this forum in 2007.    He passed during surgery for a brain infection.    He was a great patriot and a lover of liberty and will surely be missed by all that came to know him.    He was the kindest, most gentle, friendly, accepting human being one could ever meet.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Wow....never knew what he was going through...

----------


## cajuncocoa

Oh no...I'm so very sorry to hear this. He was always one of my favorite people here. He will be sorely missed.

RIP, Buddy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

OMG!!! NOOOOO!!! *cries*  :'(  R.I.P., brother Phillip.  There's no way to replace you, evarr.  May your memory be eternal.

----------


## angelatc

Wow.  31 is far too young.

RIP, buddy.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was such a cool guy. 
RIP, BuddyRey

----------


## Cleaner44

That sucks 

He will be missed.

----------


## Ronin Truth

R.I.P. Philip

----------


## Cleaner44

I will miss his posts, so I am adding his last post here.




> Imo, if any of them respond, it'll only be by way of forwarding your thoughtcrime and Twitter handle to the Cyber Poh-lice where you'll be backtraced

----------


## pcosmar

Rest in Peace.

You escaped the worst.

----------


## William Tell

I am so saddened to hear that. Buddy was really nice, I remember getting + reps from him. He had a cool avatar too. I didn't know his age, 31 is so young. I hope to meet you in Heaven, Buddy.

----------


## tod evans

RIP

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I recited a trisagion for the dead in his memory.  Will be mourning for at least 40 days.  :'(  Hoping to meet him in heaven one day.  He was a good Quaker and IMO a far nicer and better man than I.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Sad. He seemed like a really nice good natured person here.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

RIP Phil

I'm going to miss seeing his avatar and posts.

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

God damn it...just... ah $#@!...

Rest in peace brother.

Did he leave any family?

If so, anything that can be done as an online community to help?

Gunny, you knew him IRL didn't you?

----------


## amy31416

My god, this makes me so sad that I can't even read this thread, mostly because I'm crying. He was such a sweet guy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My god, this makes me so sad that I can't even read this thread, mostly because I'm crying. He was such a sweet guy.


Yah, have a hug, for what it's worth in 1 and 0s.

I feel the same way, we talked a few times, I missed meeting up with him in NC a few years back.

Seemed like a great guy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> My god, this makes me so sad that I can't even read this thread, mostly because I'm crying. He was such a sweet guy.


me 2.  I keep crying when I come in here.  :'(  Gonna have to leave for today.

----------


## Carlybee

so sorry to hear

----------


## donnay

AF just told me.  I am so sad to hear of Buddy's passing.  He will be missed.

----------


## osan

> Just wanted the Forums to know that BuddyRey aka Philip Barrett Reynolds left this world today at the age of 31.    He introduced me to Ron Paul and this forum in 2007.    He passed during surgery for a brain infection.    He was a great patriot and a lover of liberty and will surely be missed by all that came to know him.    He was the kindest, most gentle, friendly, accepting human being one could ever meet.


I am sorry to hear it.  No matter how one slices it, that is way too young.  My elder daughter will turn 30 in July.  I could not imagine anything like that happening to her.

Wherever they may be, my thoughts will be with his family.

----------


## Ender

> Just wanted the Forums to know that BuddyRey aka Philip Barrett Reynolds left this world today at the age of 31.    He introduced me to Ron Paul and this forum in 2007.    He passed during surgery for a brain infection.    He was a great patriot and a lover of liberty and will surely be missed by all that came to know him.    He was the kindest, most gentle, friendly, accepting human being one could ever meet.


So, sad. I really liked BuddyRey.

Prayers and condolences, Dianne, to you and to his loved ones.

----------


## Origanalist

I never knew him personally but he seemed to be one of the most good natured people I have ever seen on the internet. RIP "BuddyRey".

----------


## kcchiefs6465

$#@!.

Thought this was a thread to say he hasn't posted in a while. May he RIP. One of my favorite posters.

----------


## Uriel999

Sad, it seems it is always the best people that meet unfortunate early demises. Rest in peace man.

----------


## TheTexan

Well, $#@!.

----------


## asurfaholic

Very sad. I never knew him well, but I still feel that I lost a brother.

RIP and prayers to his family and close friends

----------


## CaptUSA

Damn.  This news sucks.  I hope his family understands how many people he touched in this community.

----------


## amy31416

PS $#@! this world that gives Dick $#@!ing Cheney a robotic heart to extend his life, but lets people like Buddy die so early.

----------


## Kotin

Was one of my favorite posters by far..  such a good guy.


Love you man.

----------


## JK/SEA

RIP BuddyRey

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?357-BuddyRey

----------


## amy31416

God damn it, I've been crying for about two hours now. Why him? Of all people.

----------


## Cap

My God, this is terrible news. No...words.

----------


## georgiaboy

Oh no, how tragic.

Sad day.

RIP, BuddyRey.

----------


## navy-vet

RIP brother....see you on the other side.

----------


## axiomata

One of the original good guys. Just not fair...

----------


## dannno

Wow, totally messed up...

----------


## fr33

I'm very sorry to hear this. I have a lot of respect for that person. He was very intelligent. RPF and the world lost a good man.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> God damn it...just... ah $#@!...
> 
> Rest in peace brother.
> 
> Did he leave any family?
> 
> If so, anything that can be done as an online community to help?
> 
> Gunny, you knew him IRL didn't you?


One of my favorite all-time posters.  Such a good man with a good heart.  He is already deeply missed, and will only be missed more in the future. 

I did not know him well IRL really, we crossed paths a couple times, and he came out once to help me canvass for my State Senate race and another time at some event I spoke at, but GOP stuff and conventions were not really his thing, and given that I have taken the electoral path we didn't really run in the same circles.

I am a bit devastated, because I've kept telling myself for so long that I wanted to go shake his hand and say hello, and never managed to make that happen. :'( 

As I understand it, he was steadfast in faith, and rests in God now.  God speed ye good and faithful soul into your reward, and may we meet again on the other side.  He was taken too young, and he was taken too early; but his suffering in this lost and dying world is over.

A place is missing in my heart now.  Rest in peace.

----------


## euphemia

What a sad loss.

----------


## Occam's Banana

He was a fellow fan of classic Genesis.

This is you for you, BuddyRey. Rest in peace, my friend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_uWtbXnh8



Like the dust that settles all around me
I must find a new home
The ways and holes that used to give me shelter
Are all as one to me now
But I, I would search everywhere just to hear your call
And walk upon stranger roads than this one
In a world I used to know before

I miss you more

Than the sun reflecting off my pillow
Bringing the warmth of new life
And the sounds that echoed all around me
I caught a glimpse of in the night
But now, now I've lost everything
I give to you my soul
The meaning of all that I believed before
Escapes me in this world of none, no thing, no one

And I would search everywhere
Just to hear your call
And walk upon stranger roads than this one
In a world I used to know before
For now I've lost everything
I give to you my soul
The meaning of all that I believed before
Escapes me in this world of none

I miss you more

----------


## Anti Federalist

> As I understand it, he was steadfast in faith, and rests in God now.  God speed ye good and faithful soul into your reward, and may we meet again on the other side.  He was taken too young, and he was taken too early; but his suffering in this lost and dying world is over.
> 
> A place is missing in my heart now.  Rest in peace.


So a prayer is not at all out of order?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So a prayer is not at all out of order?


I don't think so.  But everyone mourns their own way.  I'm singing/listening to troparians here in his memory as well as praying.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am a bit devastated, because I've kept telling myself for so long that I wanted to go shake his hand and say hello, and never managed to make that happen. :'(


Not a bad way to honor and pay tribute to Buddy.

Reach out to someone, *today*, that you have been meaning to do, but keep putting off.

Heal old wounds.

Bury old hatchets.

Because life is short, death is quick, and you may never get the chance again.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## oyarde

> Just wanted the Forums to know that BuddyRey aka Philip Barrett Reynolds left this world today at the age of 31.    He introduced me to Ron Paul and this forum in 2007.    He passed during surgery for a brain infection.    He was a great patriot and a lover of liberty and will surely be missed by all that came to know him.    He was the kindest, most gentle, friendly, accepting human being one could ever meet.


God Bless  P. B. Reynolds. Love that guy .

----------


## Natural Citizen

Hm. Damn. I'm sorry to hear this news.

----------


## francisco

> Not a bad way to honor and pay tribute to Buddy.
> 
> Reach out to someone, *today*, that you have been meaning to do, but keep putting off.
> 
> Heal old wounds.
> 
> Bury old hatchets.
> 
> Because life is short, death is quick, and you may never get the chance again.


Well put.

Rest in peace, Buddy

----------


## roho76

> Not a bad way to honor and pay tribute to Buddy.
> 
> Reach out to someone, *today*, that you have been meaning to do, but keep putting off.
> 
> Heal old wounds.
> 
> Bury old hatchets.
> 
> Because life is short, death is quick, and you may never get the chance again.


Preach it brother. Good vibes for Buddy. Great advice and exactly what he would have said.

----------


## devil21

RIP fellow NC soldier.

----------


## libertariantexas

That sucks, especially for someone who was so young.

----------


## juleswin

Really sad news. I saw him around but I don't think I knew the man. 

My condolences to his family and may his soul RIP

----------


## Working Poor

Oh BuddyRey we miss ya guy RIP, Condolences to his family.

----------


## RJB

RIP

----------


## TER

In the Name of the Father, and the Son, and the Holy Spirit.

Lord have mercy.

 Almighty God and our Father, fount of time and eternity, who by Thy power hast set a term of our life on earth, and through Thine only-begotten Son dost grant unto us, through resurrection, immortal life and a kingdom which cannot be moved, do Thou remember Thy servant Phillip who hath fallen asleep in the hope of resurrection unto life eternal, we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.

O Father, holy and good, for as by the offence of one man, our forefather, sin entered into the world, and death by sin, so may we be inheritors of eternal life by the righteousness of Thine all-perfect Son, and do Thou give rest to the soul of Thy servant Phillip and preserve it unto the blessed life that is with Thee, we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.

O Lord God, Father Almighty, in the name of Thy beloved Son, our hope, Who gave Himself for a ransom to death wherein we were held fast and continue so to this day, sold under sin: Do Thou loose the grievous shackles of our death, make us sons of resurrection, and receive into Thy rest, (where all Thy saints have found repose) the soul of Thy servant Phiilp we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.

O Lord Jesus Christ, Eternal God, Who dost uphold all things by the power of Thy word, Who didst make Thyself of no reputation, and took upon Thee the form of a servant, wast crucified and descended into hell; Who opened the way of resurrection for all flesh slain by sin and in the bondage of corruption, give rest to the soul of Thy servant Phillip who hath set his hope in Thee, our Maker, the Author of our being, and our God, we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.

O Lord Jesus Christ, Who in the days of Thy sojourn with us in the flesh, and Thy saving passion didst cry unto Thy Father: Holy Father, I will that they also, whom Thou hast given me, be with me where I am; that they may behold my glory, which Thou hast given me: for Thou lovedst me before the foundation of the world: Mercifully now receive Thy servant Phillip who is come before Thee, and accept him as a partaker of Thine imperishable glory, we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.

May Christ our true God who is risen from the dead, by the prayers of His most holy Mother, of the holy and all-glorious apostles, of our righteous and holy fathers, and of all the saints, establish in the mansions of the righteous, the soul of his servant Phillip.  Grant him rest in Abrahams bosom, and number him with the righteous, and have mercy on us, Lord Christ, for You are good and love mankind.

Lord have mercy
Lord have mercy
Lord have mercy

O God of spirits and of all flesh, Who hast trampled down death and overthrown the Devil, and given life to Thy world, do Thou, the same Lord, give rest to the souls of Thy departed servant in a place of brightness, a place of refreshment, a place of repose, where all sickness, sighing, and sorrow have fled away. Pardon every transgression which he has committed, whether by word or deed or thought. For Thou art a good God and lovest mankind; because there is no man who lives yet does not sin, for Thou only art without sin, Thy righteousness is to all eternity, and Thy word is truth.

For Thou are the resurrection and the life and the repose of Thy departed servant Phillip O Christ our God; and unto Thee we ascribe glory, together with Thine eternal Father, and Thy most holy, good and life-giving Spirit; now, and forever: world without end. Amen.

----------


## Badger Paul

Requiem im Pacem

----------


## asurfaholic

I can't understand why he was having a brain surgery for a brain infection?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I can't understand why he was having a brain surgery for a brain infection?


If I had to fathom a guess, I'm thinking he contracted some form of meningitis, and was having surgery to relieve pressure or swelling.

----------


## Dianne

> I can't understand why he was having a brain surgery for a brain infection?


He had a brain abscess in two places.  The neurosurgeon said he would not survive with antibiotics only, so the surgery was to insert a tube into the brain to drain out the infection.

----------


## phill4paul

Oh, man..far too young. RIP BuddyRey.

----------


## TER

> He had a brain abscess in two places.  The neurosurgeon said he would not survive with antibiotics only, so the surgery was to insert a tube into the brain to drain out the infection.


Lord have mercy.

----------


## Carlybee

Not to be morbid, but were there complications with inserting the tube?  My son survived brain surgery 4 years ago, so I'm just curious.  How devastating for his family.

----------


## acptulsa

> I have a very strong dislike for her, and here's why...because Elizabeth Warren talks about government exactly the same way that Mike Huckabee talks about Jesus.  The difference being that Mike Huckabee's faith in Jesus  - no matter how strong - can help or hurt nobody besides Mike Huckabee himself; yet history is rife with bloody reminders that one misguided idealogue's faith in government can spell death and destruction for millions.





> Just a note on the title of the article:  I'm getting to a point now where I bristle at the use of the "hawk vs. dove" analogy.  It's much too simplistic a binary to try and stuff the full continuum of geopolitical thought into; especially since it means that those of us who are non-interventionists will get lumped in with out-and-out pacifists.  We need some kind of new imagery to describe a Paulian foreign policy.  Maybe porcupine?  Or bumblebee?  But whatever it is, we've got to find a way to reframe and revise this popular but erroneous narrative that you either have to be a foaming-at-the-mouth American nationalist who supports all wars at all times, or some kind of naive, disarmed bootlicker who believes that diplomacy can solve everything.





> It should be seen by every libertarian in the public sphere as a life-defining honor to end up on one of those statist media "enemy lists."  I'll make it one day, dangit.


If you didn't make the list, my friend, it wasn't because your erudition was lacking, nor because your heart wasn't in the right place.  Maybe you just didn't get caught; maybe you've been on the list all along and just didn't know it.

This fight was more fun with you in it.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Not to be morbid, but were there complications with inserting the tube?  My son survived brain surgery 4 years ago, so I'm just curious.  How devastating for his family.


I don't think it's morbid. I'm also curious because it's all so sudden. He just posted here like last week....no indication that anything was wrong.

----------


## Bryan

I am very sadden and emptied to hear this and am grateful for him to have been with us.

Barrett first caught my attention and become an instant celebrity to me when I put two and two together that he did a youtube v-log type video in early 2007where he started off talking about being upset as a Hillary Clinton supporter and then revealed that he changed camps to Ron Paul. If I remember the video correctly, he took his Hillary shirt off to show off his Ron Paul shirt under it... maybe I'm off the mark on that as he later pulled the video from youtube. I was just trying to find some reference to it but no luck yet. I'd love to see that again if anyone knows anything about it. His style and spunk was something else, he will truly be missed.

As hard as it is, I am very grateful that Dianne was able to inform us, I would hate to just have someone like him disappear with no one ever knowing anything. Everyone else needs to please consider this too across your whole "online" being, because YOU DO MATTER. Think about that-- echoing Barrett's words seems to be most fitting, "I Love Each and Every One of You!"

Rest in Peace, my friend.

----------


## Dianne

> Not to be morbid, but were there complications with inserting the tube?  My son survived brain surgery 4 years ago, so I'm just curious.  How devastating for his family.


Barrett had a seizure on Tuesday morning and was rushed by ambulance to the emergency room.   He was then transferred to Presbyterian Hospital in downtown Charlotte that same morning.   After a battery of tests and torture it was decided he had to have surgery.  He was brought to the operating room around 11:40 yesterday morning.

They gave him some type of drug to make his blood really thick to reduce excessive bleeding during the surgery.   Once he received the anesthesia his heart stopped and for some reason they couldn't get enough oxygen through his veins.   I am thinking it is because the thickened blood wasn't allowing the oxygen to flow properly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

RIP, BuddyRey. Good guy.

Carpe diem.

----------


## Dianne

BuddyRey's funeral is at 4:30 this afternoon at Shiloh Truelight Church in Mint Hill, North Carolina.   Just before I leave, I'm going to print out this thread and place it in his casket.   Please say a prayer for him around that time.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> BuddyRey's funeral is at 4:30 this afternoon at Shiloh Truelight Church in Mint Hill, North Carolina.   Just before I leave, I'm going to print out this thread and place it in his casket.   Please say a prayer for him around that time.


That's lovely. Thank you for that, Dianne. He will definitely be in my prayers all day, but especially at that time.

----------


## Terry1

This is so sad, but heaven is a far better place.  RIP brother.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## tod evans

I hope this isn't inappropriate;

----------


## Carlybee

> Barrett had a seizure on Tuesday morning and was rushed by ambulance to the emergency room.   He was then transferred to Presbyterian Hospital in downtown Charlotte that same morning.   After a battery of tests and torture it was decided he had to have surgery.  He was brought to the operating room around 11:40 yesterday morning.
> 
> They gave him some type of drug to make his blood really thick to reduce excessive bleeding during the surgery.   Once he received the anesthesia his heart stopped and for some reason they couldn't get enough oxygen through his veins.   I am thinking it is because the thickened blood wasn't allowing the oxygen to flow properly.



That is so sad.

----------


## Carlybee

> BuddyRey's funeral is at 4:30 this afternoon at Shiloh Truelight Church in Mint Hill, North Carolina.   Just before I leave, I'm going to print out this thread and place it in his casket.   Please say a prayer for him around that time.



Will do, and that's a lovely gesture.

----------


## AuH20

hmmmm

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/185594.php




> *A brain abscess is a rare, life-threatening infection of the brain. Local sources may include ear infections, a dental abscess, infection of the paranasal sinuses, or epidural abscess, while remote sources may include infections in the lung, heart or kidney.
> 
> A brain abscess may also be the result of a head trauma or surgical procedure. In children cerebral abscesses are usually linked to congenital heart disease.* 
> 
> Brain abscesses may affect people of any age, *but more commonly occur in people in their 30s and 40s.* Traditionally, they were disproportionately diagnosed in young people - changes in vaccination practices, treatment of child infections, and the AIDS pandemic shifted the average age of infection upwards. *Males have double the risk of developing a brain abscess compared to females*



http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/185614.php




> People with weakened immune system have a higher risk of developing a brain abscess caused by a blood borne infection. Examples include people with HIV/AIDS, infants under the age of six months, patients receiving chemotherapy, individuals on long-term steroid use, and organ transplant recipients who take immunosuppressant drugs to prevent organ rejection. 
> 
> The most common blood-borne infections known to cause a brain abscess are: 
> 
> Cyanotic heart disease - a heart defect, present at birth (congenital), that results in low blood oxygen levels.
> Pneumonia, bronchiectasis and other lung infections and conditions. Bronchiectasis is the permanent widening (dilatation) of the large air tubes which begin at the bottom of the trachea and branch into the lungs (bronchi) - it can result in recurrent respiratory infections, as well as other serious illnesses.
> Peritonitis - inflammation of the tissue layer of cells lining the inner wall of the abdomen and pelvis (peritoneum); and other abdominal infections.
> Cystitis - inflammation of the bladder; and other infections located in the pelvis.

----------


## AuH20

RIP Barrett.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

My godmother gave me this after I told her about our loss of Buddy/Phil and I wanted to share it with y'all:

----------


## Cleaner44

> BuddyRey's funeral is at 4:30 this afternoon at Shiloh Truelight Church in Mint Hill, North Carolina.   Just before I leave, I'm going to print out this thread and place it in his casket.   Please say a prayer for him around that time.


If you can share where he will be buried, I can add him to Find A Grave.

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...r&CRid=2151953

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

This is incredibly disheartening. I enjoyed reading every one of Buddy's posts, and a smile came to my face whenever his Nic Cage avatar would appear on screen, knowing some sort of knowledge or keen observation was forthcoming.

I will miss him.

----------


## Henry Rogue

I just found out. It breaks my heart, BuddyRey was genuine and upbeat. I will miss him.

----------


## oyarde

> hmmmm
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/185594.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/185614.php


I just lost another friend a few weeks ago to the same , although he survived the surgery by a few weeks.He was 91 and in perfect health prior to the brain infection.

----------


## asurfaholic

Thanks for the info Dianne. I was hoping to go to the funeral but I see its today and will not be able to make the 4.5 hour trip in 1 hour.

I have kept him in my thoughts all day and will pray for him and you.

----------


## ClydeCoulter



----------


## tommyrp12

I didn't know him but this is truly tragic and saddening. RIP brother.

----------


## KingNothing

Dammit.  Sucks.

----------


## Dianne

> If you can share where he will be buried, I can add him to Find A Grave.
> 
> http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...r&CRid=2151953


He was buried in the Shiloh Truelight Church cemetary.   Here is a link:  http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...r&CRid=2151953

Philip Barrett Reynolds, born 04/22/1984, died 06/12/2015 .   He had a beautiful service.    Roughly 15 minutes after his burial there was a five minute downpour of rain.   Barrett has an Aunt who is a 100% American Indian living on a reservation in Okeechobee, Florida.    As soon as it started raining she said "In our world, when it rains after a burial, it washes the footprints away so the spirit has a clear path to heaven".   I thought that was beautiful.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Amen.




> In the Name of the Father, and the Son, and the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Lord have mercy.
> 
>  Almighty God and our Father, fount of time and eternity, who by Thy power hast set a term of our life on earth, and through Thine only-begotten Son dost grant unto us, through resurrection, immortal life and a kingdom which cannot be moved, do Thou remember Thy servant Phillip who hath fallen asleep in the hope of resurrection unto life eternal, we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.
> 
> O Father, holy and good, for as by the offence of one man, our forefather, sin entered into the world, and death by sin, so may we be inheritors of eternal life by the righteousness of Thine all-perfect Son, and do Thou give rest to the soul of Thy servant Phillip and preserve it unto the blessed life that is with Thee, we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.
> 
> O Lord God, Father Almighty, in the name of Thy beloved Son, our hope, Who gave Himself for a ransom to death wherein we were held fast and continue so to this day, sold under sin: Do Thou loose the grievous shackles of our death, make us sons of resurrection, and receive into Thy rest, (where all Thy saints have found repose) the soul of Thy servant Phiilp we beseech Thee, hear and have mercy.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> BuddyRey's funeral is at 4:30 this afternoon at Shiloh Truelight Church in Mint Hill, North Carolina.   Just before I leave, I'm going to print out this thread and place it in his casket.   Please say a prayer for him around that time.





> He was buried in the Shiloh Truelight Church cemetary.   Here is a link:  http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...r&CRid=2151953
> 
> Philip Barrett Reynolds, born 04/22/1984, died 06/12/2015 .   He had a beautiful service.    Roughly 15 minutes after his burial there was a five minute downpour of rain.   Barrett has an Aunt who is a 100% American Indian living on a reservation in Okeechobee, Florida.    As soon as it started raining she said "In our world, when it rains after a burial, it washes the footprints away so the spirit has a clear path to heaven".   I thought that was beautiful.


Thanks, and may God grant you peace as well.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Dianne-did Phillip have any favorite charities that we can donate to in his name and memory?

----------


## messana



----------


## Matt Collins

That's highly unfortunate. I feel for him and his family

----------


## TER

His life was too short for us, but his memory will forever remain in many of our lives.  May his memory be eternal and may he rest in the bosom of the Lord tonight.

----------


## Dianne

> "His Name is Barrett Reynolds."


  His full name is Philip Barrett Reynolds, but we have always called him Barrett.   His father's name is Philip Reynolds also, so to avoid confusion...   he goes by Barrett.

----------


## amy31416

> His full name is Philip Barrett Reynolds, but we have always called him Barrett.   His father's name is Philip Reynolds also, so to avoid confusion...   he goes by Barrett.


Same as my brother, who goes by his middle name b/c his first name was the same as our dad.

----------


## Dianne

> Dianne-did Phillip have any favorite charities that we can donate to in his name and memory?


   Other than Ron Paul, leaning towards Rand donations ... no.     He did want to be buried under a jacaranda tree which we couldn't accomodate with such short notice, so maybe nice to plant one in your yard in his memory.  I'm going to see what I have to do to get some seeds planted on his grave.  http://homeguides.sfgate.com/old-jac...oom-81378.html

----------


## wizardwatson



----------


## satchelmcqueen

omg! i knew him on here for years. i am sorry to hear this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They gave him some type of drug to make his blood really thick to reduce excessive bleeding during the surgery.   Once he received the anesthesia his heart stopped and for some reason they couldn't get enough oxygen through his veins.   I am thinking it is because the thickened blood wasn't allowing the oxygen to flow properly.


Not the time or place to comment on this...

----------


## navy-vet

> Other than Ron Paul, leaning towards Rand donations ... no.     He did want to be buried under a jacaranda tree which we couldn't accomodate with such short notice, so maybe nice to plant one in your yard in his memory.  I'm going to see what I have to do to get some seeds planted on his grave.  http://homeguides.sfgate.com/old-jac...oom-81378.html


Will they grow here? I think they are somewhat tropical. Perhaps an artificial miniature? Or a potted sapling?

----------


## navy-vet

I wouldn't even begin to guess where one could locate such a thing though. Maybe a nursery?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I wouldn't even begin to guess where one could locate such a thing though. Maybe a nursery?


Lowes sells them.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_26084-11442-...ductId=3627826

Won't grow by me, but maybe those of you that are farther south.

----------


## moostraks

So sad to hear. May he RIP...Prayers for his family. So young.

----------


## presence



----------


## phill4paul

> Lowes sells them.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_26084-11442-...ductId=3627826
> 
> Won't grow by me, but maybe those of you that are farther south.


  From a quick search Jacaranda trees grow in zones 9-11. Mint Hill N.C. would be a zone 7. So, unfortunately, not very condusive.

----------


## navy-vet

I see why he was partial to that, it sure is incredibly beautiful and has a most interesting symmetry. Wonder if it has a pleasing aroma, like lavender or jasmine.

----------


## BarryDonegan

Rest in peace, BuddyRey, you will be missed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Other than Ron Paul, leaning towards Rand donations ... no.     He did want to be buried under a jacaranda tree which we couldn't accomodate with such short notice, so maybe nice to plant one in your yard in his memory.  I'm going to see what I have to do to get some seeds planted on his grave.  http://homeguides.sfgate.com/old-jac...oom-81378.html


Sent $100 to Institute for Justice, in his name.

http://ij.org/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I find I barely have the heart to post right now.  This has affected me intensely.  It is still affecting me.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Sent $100 to Institute for Justice, in his name.
> 
> http://ij.org/


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I find I barely have the heart to post right now.  This has affected me intensely.  It is still affecting me.


Mrs AF and I feel the same way.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Mrs AF and I feel the same way.


+1  IDK about y'all, but I still cry when I visit this thread.  :'(

----------


## amy31416

> +1  IDK about y'all, but I still cry when I visit this thread.  :'(


I do. He was such a great, peaceful man.

----------


## brushfire

I cant say that I knew him very well at all, but I will miss his posts here.  Just his avatar always made me crack up.  Nick Cage from "Vampire's Kiss"



Condolences and sympathy to his surviving family and friends.  31 is far too young to go.

----------


## Theocrat



----------


## Cap

> +1  IDK about y'all, but I still cry when I visit this thread.  :'(


Yes.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

From a small makeshift memorial/prayer flame I made in loving memory of Buddy/Phil:
 

Also sang a number of traditional hymns and chants and read some prayers.  Memory eternal Phillip/Buddy.

----------


## Lord Xar

I am sorry to hear this. Bright, articulate, compassionate, loving, and a believer in liberty/freedom.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> I am sorry to hear this. Bright, articulate, compassionate, loving, and a believer in liberty/freedom.


Ditto  

RIP and Condolences to the bereaved.

----------


## Ronin Truth

He's probably now in a much better place, beyond church and state.

----------


## Ender

> I cant say that I knew him very well at all, but I will miss his posts here.  Just his avatar always made me crack up.  Nick Cage from "Vampire's Kiss"
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences and sympathy to his surviving family and friends.  31 is far too young to go.


Agree- loved the avatar.

Had a good family friend die the same day as BuddyRey. He was also 31.

Very sad times.

----------


## Pericles

> Wow.  31 is far too young.
> 
> RIP, buddy.


Indeed it is

----------


## DamianTV

Lets all collectively remember one thing, not how he died, but how he lived.  BuddyRey / Phillip was a true Patriot.  He believed in something that was greater than himself, and that was our ability to come together to stand against Tyranny and to make this world a better place for everyone.  His actions have had an impact on this world, and that is what he needs to be remembered for.  Even if those actions were merely to introduce Dianne to Ron Paul, that by itself is sewing the seeds of Liberty and Freedom.  I believe we can all agree that the best course of action for each of us is to determine our own fates.  That is what makes him a Patriot.  Fighting for Liberty without Violence.  And that is worth our rememberance of him.

R.I.P Phillip

----------


## Spikender

> Lets all collectively remember one thing, not how he died, but how he lived.  BuddyRey / Phillip was a true Patriot.  He believed in something that was greater than himself, and that was our ability to come together to stand against Tyranny and to make this world a better place for everyone.  His actions have had an impact on this world, and that is what he needs to be remembered for.  Even if those actions were merely to introduce Dianne to Ron Paul, that by itself is sewing the seeds of Liberty and Freedom.  I believe we can all agree that the best course of action for each of us is to determine our own fates.  That is what makes him a Patriot.  Fighting for Liberty without Violence.  And that is worth our rememberance of him.
> 
> R.I.P Phillip


Amen.

Rest in Peace brother. Wish I had talked to you more on here, Bud.

----------


## Acala

> Lets all collectively remember one thing, not how he died, but how he lived.  BuddyRey / Phillip was a true Patriot.  He believed in something that was greater than himself, and that was our ability to come together to stand against Tyranny and to make this world a better place for everyone.  His actions have had an impact on this world, and that is what he needs to be remembered for.  Even if those actions were merely to introduce Dianne to Ron Paul, that by itself is sewing the seeds of Liberty and Freedom.  I believe we can all agree that the best course of action for each of us is to determine our own fates.  That is what makes him a Patriot.  Fighting for Liberty without Violence.  And that is worth our rememberance of him.
> 
> R.I.P Phillip


Yes.

----------


## jllundqu

Wow....   Just wow.

May he find himself with the sun on his face and the wind at his back, calm seas and fair winds my friend.... farewell.

----------


## Cleaner44

> He was buried in the Shiloh Truelight Church cemetary.   Here is a link:  http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...r&CRid=2151953
> 
> Philip Barrett Reynolds, born 04/22/1984, died 06/12/2015 .   He had a beautiful service.    Roughly 15 minutes after his burial there was a five minute downpour of rain.   Barrett has an Aunt who is a 100% American Indian living on a reservation in Okeechobee, Florida.    As soon as it started raining she said "In our world, when it rains after a burial, it washes the footprints away so the spirit has a clear path to heaven".   I thought that was beautiful.


Sorry for the delay. Here is his memorial:
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...GRid=148106062

We can add more details if anyone knows them.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Lets all collectively remember one thing, not how he died, but how he lived.  BuddyRey / Phillip was a true Patriot.  He believed in something that was greater than himself, and that was our ability to come together to stand against Tyranny and to make this world a better place for everyone.  His actions have had an impact on this world, and that is what he needs to be remembered for.  Even if those actions were merely to introduce Dianne to Ron Paul, that by itself is sewing the seeds of Liberty and Freedom.  I believe we can all agree that the best course of action for each of us is to determine our own fates.  That is what makes him a Patriot.  Fighting for Liberty without Violence.  And that is worth our rememberance of him.
> 
> R.I.P Phillip


I have added some of these words to his memorial. I hope that is appropriate.

----------


## rg17

R.I.P

----------


## amy31416

Just want to thank Dianne for letting us know. If you can rep her, please do.

----------


## Aratus

i've been away.  he was very young. 
i know  i'm going to be missing him 
more and more as 2o16 heats up! 
hopefully he's in a better place and
i know he never doubted his faith.
R.I.P BuddyRey as you go with god!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I lit a candle in memory of him again at church this week.  Also got more condolences and big *hugs*.  $#@!, this still makes me cry. :'(  FWIW, a lot of people are praying with us and Buddy's family.  Memory eternal, brother.  R.I.P.

----------


## navy-vet

> Just want to thank Dianne for letting us know. If you can rep her, please do.


Covered...

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## navy-vet

> 


Well done.

----------


## klamath

I wasn't around when this unfortunate passing happened. Really sorry to hear it. RIP.

----------


## youngbuck

Damn. It!  I just found out about this while reading the thread of AmyPi's passing.  So sorry for a late bump, but it is in reverence and remembrance.  I was just recovering from the news of Amy's passing (found out yesterday), and now this.  The air was knocked out of me, as just as I recovered my breath, I'm back to gasping and writhing.  

This place won't be the same without him.  I always loved reading his posts................

We miss you, brother!  May God rest your soul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Damn. It!  I just found out about this while reading the thread of AmyPi's passing.  So sorry for a late bump, but it is in reverence and remembrance.  I was just recovering from the news of Amy's passing (found out yesterday), and now this.  The air was knocked out of me, as just as I recovered my breath, I'm back to gasping and writhing.  
> 
> This place won't be the same without him.  I always loved reading his posts................
> 
> We miss you, brother!  May God rest your soul.


Amen.

WilliamC, meatwasp, BuddyRey, AmyPi...am I missing anybody else who has left us?

----------


## youngbuck

> Amen.
> 
> WilliamC, meatwasp, BuddyRey, AmyPi...am I missing anybody else who has left us?


  Very sad.  That is not just your average compilation of folks there.  They were all truly exceptional.  And that reminds me, I forgot to order a copy of meatwasp's book.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Amen.
> 
> WilliamC, meatwasp, BuddyRey, AmyPi...am I missing anybody else who has left us?


WilliamC died?  That's very sad.  He used to debate with me as an atheist on these boards.

----------


## cajuncocoa

It's been a year since BuddyRey's left us....I was just thinking about this.  I can't forget this day because of other events that happened, and this news just added to the misery a year ago.   Still miss him.

----------


## DamianTV

> It's been a year since BuddyRey's left us....I was just thinking about this.  I can't forget this day because of other events that happened, and this news just added to the misery a year ago.   Still miss him.


Perhaps we should have a thread for all of our Patriots who have left us?  Several have been mentioned in this thread alone...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Perhaps we should have a thread for all of our Patriots who have left us?  Several have been mentioned in this thread alone...


I started one, but it generated little interest.

----------


## William Tell

> PS $#@! this world that gives Dick $#@!ing Cheney a robotic heart to extend his life, but lets people like Buddy die so early.


I miss Buddy, and you, Amy.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> PS $#@! this world that gives Dick $#@!ing Cheney a robotic heart to extend his life, but lets people like Buddy die so early.


Sad that Amy had only about 4 more months to live herself after posting this.

----------


## donnay

Gone, but not forgotten.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Nice bump! I was just thinking about Buddy and Amy this morning. Memory eternal! :'(

----------

